# Sticky  EBC Brakes’ Range of High-Performance Bicycle Braking Products



## EBC Brakes (Jan 13, 2021)

When it comes to performance aftermarket bicycle braking components, there aren't many
names that are embedded as deeply into the scene as EBC Brakes.

EBC Brakes is an independently owned and managed brake manufacturer, employing over
400 people across the UK and US, and produces the world's largest range of brake pads and
rotors for virtually anything with wheels - be it cars, motorcycles, bicycles or even trains.

Supplying some of the world's most highly rated replacement rotors and pads for the
majority of bicycle applications, countless riders from casual to pro level have all
experienced the benefit of EBC Brakes' products in the several decades that the firm has
been established.

EBC Brakes also proudly sponsors a number of professional riders within the mountain bike
world, including the likes of French downhill legend, Thom Guibal.

Below is an overview of some of the key bicycle components that EBC Brakes offers.

*BRAKE PADS

EBC Brakes 'Green' Pads*









It might be unsurprising given their name that these Green pads are made from a high-
quality organic formula, meaning they're the perfect match for a range of general surfaces
you'd typically expect to tackle from a day's mountain biking action.
Green pads are an excellent all-round replacement for your bike's factory pads, ideal for
pleasure riding, cross-country and trekking.
Also boasting a good lifespan and offering very low rotor abrasion features for optimum
longevity.

*EBC Brakes 'Red' Pads*









On the extreme end of EBC's organic pad range is the Red pad - offering the maximum
performance possible from a non-sintered product.
Ideal for downhill riding styles where intense braking is often required, whilst also
minimising rotor damage and producing minimal heat, these are the go-to choice for many
riders, especially those using non-hardened rotors.
Please note: these pads are optimised for more extreme riding styles and therefore may not
be suitable for those performing more everyday mountain biking/cross country riding.

*EBC Brakes 'Gold' Pads*









Created using sintered copper alloy, these pads are designed to take on faster and more
treacherous conditions.
Coping extremely well with heat management and also when the likes of mud, sand and
even grit are thrown at them, Gold pads can be used with more rigorous riding styles and
even fare very well in competitive events.
Proudly manufactured in EBC's USA sintering facility, Gold pads boast an extremely high
friction rating, ensuring you've got the braking power you need even when the going gets
tough.

Please note: many brake rotors are non-hardened and require the use of 'resin pads only'. It
is important to use an organic pad in these applications, such as EBC's Green or Red pads,
which produce less heat than sintered pads.

*BRAKE ROTORS

EBC Brakes Replacement Rotors*









Not only do EBC Brakes' direct-replacement bicycle rotors represent great value for money,
but they also offer many key features that you may not expect at this price point.
All replacement rotors are hardened and tempered, as well as being precision ground to
ensure a flat and parallel finish every time, meaning far less chance of distortion, lever
pulsing or brake drag.
Created from contoured lightweight hardened stainless steel, these are a high-quality
option for the majority of applications with industry standard-sized rotors (160mm).

*EBC Brakes Oversize Rotors*









Mounting on most standard six-bolt wheel hubs and fitting most 50mm centre forks, these
oversized upgrade kits come complete with all brackets required to relocate your caliper
outwards and enjoy substantially enhanced braking.
Available in two size options: 180mm (medium-power upgrade) and 203mm (mega-power
upgrade), with the option of full-circle and contoured disc profiles, you can expect a
stronger brake and better brake feel from EBC's oversized rotor kits.
Featuring premium-quality heat-treated stainless-steel discs that are diamond-ground and
compatible with all brake pads.
No other changes required to your caliper, cables, hydraulics or level!

*GET YOURS*
Shop the full range of EBC Brakes bicycle components at www.perfectbrakes.com.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

Always loved EBC brakes on my sports cars, this is a good idea for you guys!

Which one would be most similar to Shimano's J04C Metallic Disc Brake Pad. I never get brake squeal with these unless its sopping wet out, don't want brake squeal if I try out EBC either.


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 13, 2021)

SleepeRst said:


> Always loved EBC brakes on my sports cars, this is a good idea for you guys!
> 
> Which one would be most similar to Shimano's J04C Metallic Disc Brake Pad. I never get brake squeal with these unless its sopping wet out, don't want brake squeal if I try out EBC either.


Great to hear you're enjoying our products!
Our equivalent to Shimano J04C is CFA614HH, however we don't supply our pads with cooling fins.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool, I will give them a try since I have good experience using them on my motorbikes.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

EBC Brakes said:


> Great to hear you're enjoying our products!
> Our equivalent to Shimano J04C is CFA614HH, however we don't supply our pads with cooling fins.


which ones for dual piston xt brakes? thanks


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 13, 2021)

digifun said:


> which ones for dual piston xt brakes? thanks


Our pad type for this application is *CFA493.*
Thanks!


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

EBC Brakes said:


> Our pad type for this application is *CFA493.*
> Thanks!


thank you


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

The green compound for Hope E4's in our dry SoCal conditions has been great! It would be nice if we could find them locally or even in the U.S. They are way too hard to find.


----------

